# WHat happen the the link forum



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 26, 2005)

Man i a) either had a huge brain fart or B) the forum for "intresting links" was taken down?

what happend


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi

Sorry, I have taken it down. I came to the conclussion that people did advertise their own sites and promote affiliate programs rather then giving great links for every to explore.

So, all in all it was not a good resource of information and that's why I took it down.

If you want to promote other sites or affiliate programs please use your sig file, that's completely fair to do, with all respect.


----------

